# Given up Caffeine



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Well for about a month now I have been off caffeine this was initially due to having my teeth whitened and not wanting to stain them again with coffee ,The effect of not drinking coffee and avoiding caffeine have been surprising the main one is that I no longer suffer mood swings and I'm a more patient driver plus my mind seems clearer and everything looks brighter as in colours and definition .

I used to drink 3-4. Larges cappuccinos a day plus 3-4 normal coffees now I just drink hot water which has become a good substitute,I did feel absolutely shattered for about the first two weeks but now I feel good and also wake up happier as I sleep solidly.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I used to drink alot of red bull (3/4 cans), a large latte and a espresso shot everyday a couple of years ago. I think the caffeine buzz wore off. Now i drink the stuff every now and again or during exams etc. Too much sugar in energy drinks too. Good for you mate.


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been caffeine free for 14 months now and its the best thing I ever did.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

But it's the only 'vice' I have, as I don't drink or smoke. What else would I do without my fix?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know how I would cope without drinking tea lol


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol funny enough I thought the same but having the hot water has the same effect plus it tastes sweet ?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ivor said:


> Lol funny enough I thought the same but having the hot water has the same effect plus it tastes sweet ?


^ that'll be the milk and two sugars you put in the water


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol fat enough as it is


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I've moved over to alternative hot drinks: Green Tea, Camomile Tea, Lavender Tea and pussy! :thumb:

I find it hard enough to drink the 4 litres of water per day to keep hydrated, I don't want to pee my hard work down the drain


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

To take coffee from my daily routine, would be like taking my detailing kit from me.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol I have herbal teas but even they are the caffine free variety ,I would say to anyone to try it for a few weeks and see if they notice a difference in the body and mentality ,I admit goi g from drinking strong black coffees and cappuccinos to water took some adjusting I still have a treat of a decaf Americano once or twice a week


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

That's key I think. Im bodybuilding and I try to have one cheat meal/day per week or else il go aff ma nut 

Canny beat a bit of teeth whitening. I get mine whitened twice a year.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I got mine done at crown street and then found the bleach syringes online 
http://dentstore.co.uk/teeth-whitening-gel


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I first went to Fergus and Glover on Union Street about 5-6 years ago, and like yerself I just do them myself now. Same result for fraction of the price.

I use Zoom. Highly recommend the product, used all over the world by dentists/cosmetic dentists.

http://www.teethwhiteningwarehouse.co.uk/philips-zoom-nitewhite-acp-22-bleaching-gel-kit-free-teeth-trays-pair-worth-3-99-detail


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

clay bar seal and wax in there too?


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yep. Super white and shiny.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Lol yeah another zoom user


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've stared to avoid caffeine in the run up to any mountain bike races, especially the longer 12h+ endurance rides. 

In the races I then use caffeine gels at certain points and really notice the kick the give me, especially the likes of the Torq gels with about 90mg of caffeine in each one!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

That's what I was thinking next time I go training and use supplements it's going to be a rush lol


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

ivor said:


> That's what I was thinking next time I go training and use supplements it's going to be a rush lol


You'll definitely notice it, the only downside was trying to get to sleep after the race even though I was shattered :doublesho :lol:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I tried giving up coffee but lasted about 2 weeks I'm just addicted to that caffeine boast in the morning.


----------

